# Headlight suggestions, please.



## IM Walt (Jul 2, 2002)

I've been commuting for a few months, and now it is starting to be a little dark in the AM. I want to keep riding as long as I can (until the snow flies, anyway), and I need to get a better light than the little 3-led unit I have on the bike now.

I really like the PlanetBike 5000XR, since it has the extra battery pack I could keep in my backpack in case the NiMH in th unit gets weak. But, it is only 3.5 watts. It has a Xenon bulb, but I don't know if that makes a difference.

My commute is a mix of city and country. I don't want to spend $300 for a light, but I want to be able to see and be seen. 

Plus, some lights are listed in candelpower, some in lumens, others watts. How can you compare one number against another?

Thanks,
Walt


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

When it's really dark I use a helmet-mounted 10W Nightrider Head Trip. This time of year, I make do w/a 1.5w Planet Bike light that takes 2 AAs - that's good enough for when I'm commuting home behind schedule, or PM t-storms darken things up a bit.

Out back it's 1 or 2 blinkies.

- Chris



IM Walt said:


> I've been commuting for a few months, and now it is starting to be a little dark in the AM. I want to keep riding as long as I can (until the snow flies, anyway), and I need to get a better light than the little 3-led unit I have on the bike now.
> ...Thanks,
> Walt


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

In my opinion, there are two kinds of lights out there - ones to let you be seen, and ones to let you see. The latter is obviously the more expensive kind.

My thoughts on the subject is commuting is inherently dangerous, due to cars having so much power than cyclists (weight, speed, etc.), having a bright light is one of the few ways we can claim that "power" back. To this end, i almost exclusively use a bright helmet mount light on my dark commutes. The ability to shine a bright light at cars stopped at intersections (you know... the ones who *really* want to pull out in front of you) goes an increadible way towards your own safety.

You don't need to spend big bucks for this, but in my opinion, is almost essential for the regular off-hour commuter. I use a Jet lights system because it is light and the batteries last a while, but most of the name brands sell single lamp helmet units for somewhere around $100-$150US.

Regarding candelas, lumins, and watts... all different. Candelas are a light per given angle (say a 10 degree spot), lumins are total light output (even stuff you don't care about), and watts... well, they don't really mean much for light. You can't really cross-compare the three.

Good luck,
-Damon



IM Walt said:


> My commute is a mix of city and country. I don't want to spend $300 for a light, but I want to be able to see and be seen.
> 
> Plus, some lights are listed in candelpower, some in lumens, others watts. How can you compare one number against another?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I've been using a Cygo-Lite Nite Rover for years. It has dual 6.3w bulbs; both are in a single head unit, but the "spot" is canted upwards about 5 degrees so it throws the beam farther. Run time on one lamp is about 2.5 hrs. I wouldn't use it for off-roading or fast descents of winding mountain roads, but it's proven its worth as a commuter light, and definitely has a great bang-for-the-buck value--I think I paid about $70 for the light, NiCad battery and charger.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

When I commuted, I always had 2 lights. My primary light was the Lumotec 3w that ran off my Dynohub. It works good, but isn't a terribly bright light. Still, with the dynohub, it's *always* there. After a couple of times when my battery died and I rode home in the dark, this was reassuring.

My second light was a decent CatEye halogen with a 4 D-cell NiCad battery pack in a bottle mount. I would switch this on for really dark parts. The pattern was fairly narrow, so it was good for fast descents.


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

Dave_Stohler said:


> When I commuted, I always had 2 lights. My primary light was the Lumotec 3w that ran off my Dynohub. It works good, but isn't a terribly bright light. Still, with the dynohub, it's *always* there. After a couple of times when my battery died and I rode home in the dark, this was reassuring.


How long have you had your dynohub? I've used the regular kind of dyno that you flip over to roll on your tire for a couple years a while ago, but always had problems with things breaking (although usually the lamp fixture. I loved the no battery thing but didn't like the lack of light or fragility (i'm not typcally what you would call a "graceful" commuter). Has your setup worked pretty well over time? It is a dedicated hub that generates power, right? I usually carry a spare battery so i am not left in the dark often, but i would like to get something like this to work long term (as it really fits with the whole people-powered thing, you know?).

thanks,
-Damon


----------



## IM Walt (Jul 2, 2002)

*Here's what I did.*

I got a Performance EVO dual-lamp system on ebay for $60. It should do the trick. I'm going to by a Niightrider taillight to hook into the system. I like to be seen from the rear as well as the front.

I commuted yesterday AM at 0450 hrs, and it became quite apparent that my little 3-led headlight is only good for letting cars see mje. It was almost worthless for seeing where I was going.


Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

IM Walt said:


> I got a Performance EVO dual-lamp system on ebay for $60. It should do the trick. I'm going to by a Niightrider taillight to hook into the system. I like to be seen from the rear as well as the front.


Let us know how that Nightrider tailight sorks with the EVO system. I always wondered about compatibility between the Nightrider tailight and other systems. Thanks.


----------



## Geo (Jun 14, 2004)

*Thanks!*

I was going to ask this qeustion since the daylight is becoming less and less at my 6am commute. I didn't want to to pay 400 bucks for a light. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## IM Walt (Jul 2, 2002)

*Nightrider taillight rocks!*



PdxMark said:


> Let us know how that Nightrider tailight sorks with the EVO system. I always wondered about compatibility between the Nightrider tailight and other systems. Thanks.



I made a battery case wuth a holder I got at Radio Shack. It holds 4 AA batteries. I made the case out of 1-1/2" PVC pipe with a cap on each end. I drilled a hole to mount a 2/32" female connector, and I just plug the talilight into that. The light is VERY bright. I've had neighbors tell me they thought I was the police when they saw it up ahead. 
I'm using MAHA rechargable NIMH batteries, and the whole thing works better than I hoped.


----------



## dobber (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out www.bicyclelights.com (LaserEdge). Very nice units, excellent construction for the price. I picked up a dual-lite and helmet mounted systems for less than a $100 (with shipping). He often sells em on EBay for less

Mine are the NiCad versions, I'm extremely happy with em. I'll probably pop for a NiMH battery at some point just to have the additional battery in rotation.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

The best light (in my opinion) for the money is the Cygo Metro or the Cygo Rover NiCad 6hr. I have the Metro only because I do not like to be tied to rechargers and a wall outlet. The Metro instead uses 6 D batteries that last up to 5 hours on a single beam, or 2.5 hours on dual beams. The Metro has a 6 watt flood and a 6 watt spot for a total of 12 watts. This light is more than bright enough for me; even on pitch dark roads travelling at 20mph I use just the flood and rarely the spot. This light made my Cateye 300 look dead! The Metro on only one beam completly washed out the Cateye's light. You can a rechargeable battery pack and charger from the Rover series that would convert the Metro into a dual battery unit if desired. And here's the good news-the cost is only $48! (without the Rover charger/battery) You can also buy the next step up higher wattage bulbs if you want, but keep in mind this will reduce your battery run time.

The other Cygo, the Rover NiCad 6hr, is of course a rechargeable unit that can run up to 6 hours on a single 6 watt flood or 4 hours on the 10 watt spot or 1.5 hours on 16 watts total; and the cost is about $78 for this unit.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Light & Motion Arc Li Ion?*

does anyone like this light REGARDLESS of its astronomical price?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*cat eye 500 1 watt*

I purchased one last night (At REI). I am impressed about it power over my current LED setup.

I purchased 2 planet bike 1 watters from performancebike.com since the performances stores
dont stock them.

I will test the Cat Eye on the road next week.

And why won't them make one specific for NiMh.. let us use 5 AA's NiMh (no akalines).

4 alkaline x 1.5 = 6 volts
5 nimh x 1.2 = 6 volts

Using 4 NiMh = 4.8 volts which is already considerably below 6 volts..


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

*cygolite from rei,*

got one last year, great buy with two bulbs and about 6-8 hours of light. works great in snow and living in germany it is a godsend when the days are about 7 hours long.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

So which Cygo (or any other brand) would I want for commuting on a road with no streetlights and under a tree canopy (meaning not much moonlight even when there is a moon)? The dual headlight Night Rover or is there one with one headlight that is bright enough? I also need 1hr15min of battery time at a minimum.

I returned my EVO to Performance because the battery mount was a pain in the ass, and they didn't have the Night Rover in stock. It seems like a water bottle style battery would be much easier to put on and take off the bike than the EVO frame mount were I had to deal with threading the strap under my bike cables. I want it to be as quick and painless as possible since I'm commuting and can't leave the light on the bike while at work.


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

IM Walt said:


> I've been commuting for a few months, and now it is starting to be a little dark in the AM. I want to keep riding as long as I can (until the snow flies, anyway), and I need to get a better light than the little 3-led unit I have on the bike now.
> 
> I really like the PlanetBike 5000XR, since it has the extra battery pack I could keep in my backpack in case the NiMH in th unit gets weak. But, it is only 3.5 watts. It has a Xenon bulb, but I don't know if that makes a difference.
> 
> ...



i use the night rover. i think i bought it from rei. used it this am as a matter of fact riding through the same sort of conditions you name.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

*Cygolite...*

I've been commuting with the dual 6-watt cygolite for 4 years. I recently upgraded to the NIMH waterbottle battery. Performance sells these for about 70 bucks. Its a deal. You can spend way more on a light, but you don't have to.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

nate said:


> So which Cygo (or any other brand) would I want for commuting on a road with no streetlights and under a tree canopy (meaning not much moonlight even when there is a moon)? The dual headlight Night Rover or is there one with one headlight that is bright enough? I also need 1hr15min of battery time at a minimum.
> 
> I returned my EVO to Performance because the battery mount was a pain in the ass, and they didn't have the Night Rover in stock. It seems like a water bottle style battery would be much easier to put on and take off the bike than the EVO frame mount were I had to deal with threading the strap under my bike cables. I want it to be as quick and painless as possible since I'm commuting and can't leave the light on the bike while at work.


Depending on how much wattage you think you need (more then needed is a waste) would depend on which Cygo you want. Mine like I said earlier is a dual beam with two 6 watt lamps that either or, or both can be turned on. The Rover NiCad 6hr is the best of the Rover series and it also has 2 beams, one is 6 watt the other is 10. I would not recommend a single beam because you will be limited to choice in power, but also twobeams is more noticable to on coming traffic. The Rover NiCad 6 hour minimium run time is 1.5 hours at 16 watts, or 2.5 hours at 10, or 6 hours at 6; so the choice of run time is up to you and how much power you think you need. 

I do not happen to like water bottle mounted batts because you use water bottle cage that you may have needed to carry water; but maybe you don't have a need to carry 2 bottles. 

The Cygo (as well as probably most lights) can be quickly removed or installed from or onto your bike in about 1 minute.

This is an excellent light for the money; the only thing you need to buy is a cheap $8 lamp timer, then calculate what percentage of the charge you used and recharge the batt by setting the time base on how many hours you think you need to recharge at. The batt is fairly forgiving, but the time will help you from overcharging it too much.
http://www.cygolite.com/light/products/10RoverNiCad.htm


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

I like the NiteHawk 12v Dual. I run this and love the light output from it.

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...215&PRODUCT<>prd_id=14399&bmUID=1097009847847

It uses a sealed lead acid battery which makes it a bit heavy, but the light output is great and so is the burn time. 

You could look at building your own Nimh battery pack for it.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Turbo Cat...*



IM Walt said:


> My commute is a mix of city and country. I don't want to spend $300 for a light, but I want to be able to see and be seen.


Yes it'll cost me around 300 but after researching for a while for a worth-my-money/ get-it-and-forget-about-it lighting system I've decided to get these and move on from the lighting issue for good. Lighting system is something that I don't want to fool around with nor skimp.

http://www.turbocatusa.com/dualsource.htm


----------



## gotj (May 29, 2002)

*Light and Motion Commuter*

I posted this on a recent thread on the general forum, but I love my Light and Motion Commuter light. It's bright, relatively light (~400g), and not too expensive.

http://bikelights.com/Products/Commuter.htm

Nashbar sells it for about $90:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...=5108&sku=7655&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=


----------

